# Call



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

What type of call do you guys recomend for a howler? I have a few distress calls and I'm new to the howler and dont know what to go with? Something preferible mouth blown.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Crit'R calls work pretty well. Wiley One calls are also very nice. This is all personal preference. Get one and work with it, if you don't like how it sounds get another one. There are a lot on the market. I have about a dozen different ones, but certain ones keep getting into my calling bag.

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have over a dozen howlers too. i'm one of those if I see another call in the store I don't have I usually get it. 

With that said, my go to howler is my crit R call Magnum. I can make great ki yis and high and low pitch howls. I also have taken some fondness to Wiley Ones female howler. I still need to get her broken in though.

As was metioned, you will buy several before finding a favorite.


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree with both above. I have numerous howlers (Thompson's Red Desert, Sceery, etc.) but the one I use most often is definitely my CritR. Not only does it make great howls, but the distress just seems to cut the air like a knife. But when that wind is howling, or I want to challenge an old male, I go to the Red Desert.

Good luck.


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

Have any of you guys used the Johnny stewert Dog howler saw it at my sport shop and though about getting that one?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Pick one up if you find it! They are exactly the same as the Crit R Call songdog except brown. They are cast from the same mold and about 1/2 the cost. I have 4 songdogs...some Johnny stewart some Crit R Calls.


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

What about the Randy Anderson mouth calls, the ones that come with the mega phone type deal. 14 bucks only but i read some where that you can't get much volume out of them and they weren't really worth it?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a couple of primos randy anderson calls, they are ok but I would take a johnny stewart or sceery over them. I don't know much about the rest.

To each their own I guess


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

klatto310 said:


> What about the Randy Anderson mouth calls, the ones that come with the mega phone type deal. 14 bucks only but i read some where that you can't get much volume out of them and they weren't really worth it?


Can you be a little more specific? Most howlers use a megaphone to increase the sound in some way.

The only Randy Anderson call I really like is the Little Dog. With that white mouthpiece I can do some great young howls, mating vocalizations, and excellent rabbit sounds. That is a very easy to use call for a new person too!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a Dan Thompson Red Desert, I usually it without the tube. I also have the Johnny Stewart Song Dog, I usually take 1 or 2 sections off. Both sound really good, but I haven't howled in a Coyote yet.

The only response I have ever gotten was with my Elk Calls Mega Howler. I don't use it anymore because the rubber band style reed shrunk and wrinkled, now it won't work. Don't buy one of these


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kelly you can buy replacement bands for the Power HOwler pretty cheap. I have also heard of people using latex gloves and cutting cross sections out of the fingers and using that for a reed! Give it a try.


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

They are a diaphragm type call that you put in you mouth then it has a seperate type megaphone deal.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Diaphragms are good calls but you REALLY need to practice and i think some people can't even use them due to a gag reflex. Watch one of Randy Anderson's videos. Dave Tatum on there is an awesome howler with the diaphragm!


----------

